# Review EMUSA/eBAY 3'' Downpipe on A3 1.8 TFSI



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi forum,

I opted for a budget downpipe, 150 dls so I said what the hell, based on a review from a MK7 GTI owner. First of all, yes THE DOWNPIPE WAS PLUG AND PLAY, even-though it was made for a mk7 gti, so that confirms the compatibility.

*The setup I went for is:*

- 3'' Catless downpipe
- OEM Resonator
- Muffler delete
- Stock piping from resonator till back tips.

**Note: I used an o2 spacer to avoid check engine light.. let's see if this last off.

*Results*

*Sound:* I was really impressed with the sound, in idle it doesn't seem you have changed the downpipe from inside cabin. From the outside you can surely hear a nice growl. But when I hit the gas, booom, a sportier note hits you, with dsg farts all over the place. I was really not disappointed because I thought I will not be getting the dsg FARTS, but the first pop from first to second proved me wrong! It´s a really nice sounding car now, without been heard three blocks away. NO drone, also a good new. So very pleased. I´ll give it a 7/10 in loudness and 8/10 in sportiness sound (if that is the right term haha).

*Performance:* The first few km home I noticed more pull, not that much. I then took it at night and do more runs, well it pulls harder indeed! tires have more problem finding traction and in higher rpms it just continue pulling with more enthusiasm. My butt dyno definitely felt the difference, I can honestly say it is worthy. Maybe 10 whp 15 lbft were gained, just speculating.

So that´s it basically, a low cost performance solution for all of you.

Now some pics & videos


----------



## pkwspawn01 (Feb 17, 2015)

nice mod and review! So the GTI exhaust parts are direct fits for the FWD 1.8T?


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

At least the downpipe... Dont knownifna catback


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

the cheep stuff can be a crapshoot but at 1/4 or less its worth a chance IMO!! put some Relentless stuff from turbo to the midway connector on my 2001 TT, fit was decent but not great BUT the price was!!!


----------

